# The almighty REP - Post your user CP to show us how much RESPECT you have



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fun (probably not) little thing, post your user cp 'n' show off your amazing collection of coloured rectangles and the comments that come with them. I was going to do this a while back but had something on there that I'm not sure should have been shared. IDK if this is the right place to post it but what the shit, it will be here until moved (or closed b/c a member of staff hates it).



Spoiler: h


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Damn, I thought I was being original with the







rep.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

For a while there I thought I'd get that every second rep message.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: User CP


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Well played


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: for BLACKREP































Regarding comments, my personal favourites are from *Redead*, (THE MIDDLE WHITE ROPE!), *WOOLCOCK*, *Seabs*, *TantruM* and *THANOS*.

I also found it amusing how there's a lot of bitching going on between users who rep me. I'm not going to take sides because I like everybody, even the scopers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Sure,Why not.



Spoiler: Gandhi's irrelevant rep















I wish I could go lower in my rep.See SN0WMAN used to red rep me all the time calling me a creep on almost every post I posted and then suddenly he green repped me saying I'm a good poster and that everybody is a creep to and extent in someway and since then he's been green repping me randomly with random messages,Lulz.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*










I'm obviously not very interesting :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Damn, didn't know I gave out this much rep and positive karma, I'm in almost every user CP so far in this thread more than once. 



Spoiler: CP





























_PS: LC is a sweetheart _​


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



LuN™ said:


> Damn, didn't know I gave out this much rep and positive karma, I'm in almost every user CP so far in this thread more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single red rep, lol that's awesome.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Some of the point toals in this thread make me feel slightly inadequate :argh:



Spoiler: REP















Also, if SN0WMAN sees this thread I'm inevitably getting another red with 5/8 as the comment. He seems to have a problem with me.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*










3 Red rep.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Just realized it's gone, and I don't have Seabs' username in my CP anymore. That was a beautiful 'once in a lifetime' thing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

The only thing that matters in my CP atm is the awesomeness that WOOLCOCK repped me...










Yeah1993


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I was halfway through this when i realised i should've minimized the view so i could fit more on each pic. Oh well



Spoiler: Rep


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Fuck yeah, Future Jupes appearance in your CP.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler














Ziggler Mark proves 6 rows below that Glas Shatters is right


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: rep


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

DAT REP


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

286k rep.

Jeebus.

Anyway, here's mine.



Spoiler: bullyrep


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Strongside said:


> 3 Red rep.


That red rep from Hollywood Hesk fucking had me lose my shit,Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

^

Yeah. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*










:jose


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: cp


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: Reps


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I will never ever understand how people can think that this so called 'REP' crap makes one person better/worse than another. Though I can see some people with huge amounts of green jumping up and down in their bedroom screaming "I'm loved on a forum!". Though, REP and the IWC have a lot in common though, both don't mean shit in the real world and neither technically exist in the first place on an open forum.

But thanks for the laugh!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> *I will never ever understand how people can think that this so called 'REP' crap makes one person better/worse than another*. Though I can see some people with huge amounts of green jumping up and down in their bedroom screaming "I'm loved on a forum!". Though, REP and the IWC have a lot in common though, both don't mean shit in the real world and neither technically exist in the first place on an open forum.
> 
> But thanks for the laugh!


And where exactly is that mentioned in this post again?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



LuN™ said:


> And where exactly is that mentioned in this post again?


Looks like you need another I FUCK BITCHES IN THE ASS rep


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: stuff
























































hesks rep is the best, laughed both times i saw it :hesk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



The Lady Killer said:


> Looks like you need another I FUCK BITCHES IN THE ASS rep


You're going to have fun tonight with my reply rep


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Shep, I think i meant to rep you a question. what movie is that sig gif you had of Nic Cage laughing from?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*










this one? p sure its face off


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> I will never ever understand how people can think that this so called 'REP' crap makes one person better/worse than another. Though I can see some people with huge amounts of green jumping up and down in their bedroom screaming "I'm loved on a forum!". Though, REP and the IWC have a lot in common though, both don't mean shit in the real world and neither technically exist in the first place on an open forum.
> 
> But thanks for the laugh!


Let me guess, red repped very often


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I enjoy spreading mayonnaise on my face while wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*


















I liked it better when SQ's rep still had the sex scene from 'The Room'

Also let it be known that CRIMINAL MANCS pinched my Suarez sig


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I don't want to hijack the thread and turn this into a debate. I'll answer the following and if people want to discuss it further then they can PM me. Or rant it. IDGAF.



LuN™ said:


> And where exactly is that mentioned in this post again?


It's not actually mentioned but it is implied as this is a 'show off' your rep thread. (maybe 'show off' should be called a ziggy from now on). Though some people will side with a green more than a red even if they say the same thing. Does happen.  Look at the posters. They are proud to ziggy their rep!



DualShock said:


> Let me guess, red repped very often


Not at all. 4green + 2red. I try to stay on the side as I am a casual. Though, I got the 2 red because I called the imaginary IWC a bunch of fucktards (basically) and some people got pissy about it. Some people don't understand that an opinion, let alone an opinion on an imaginary group, doesn't mean crap on a forum.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

not that interesting



Spoiler: spoiler























Hesk could take the TRUTH about plastic flags :terry


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

k



Spoiler: reps















nothing fantastic, Jof's rep is of course my favorite.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: Rep


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> It's not actually mentioned but it is implied as this is a 'show off' your rep thread. (maybe 'show off' should be called a ziggy from now on). Though some people will side with a green more than a red even if they say the same thing. Does happen.  Look at the posters. They are proud to ziggy their rep!ards (basically) and some people got pissy about it. Some people don't understand that an opinion, let alone an opinion on an imaginary group, doesn't mean crap on a forum.


I said 'show off' purposely to poke fun at the fact that users think other users take it so seriously. This has little to do with the rep itself and is more about the rep comments. There really isn't anybody who actually treats rep like an award or an actual form of reputation.

Also you don't really seem to understand what 'IWC' means. Imaginary? You know it's just a term used for people who post about wrestling online, right? As in....US!?


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Yeah1993 said:


> I said 'show off' purposely to poke fun at the fact that users think other users take it so seriously. This has little to do with the rep itself and is more about the rep comments. There really isn't anybody who actually treats rep like an award or an actual form of reputation.
> 
> Also you don't really seem to understand what 'IWC' means. Imaginary? You know it's just a term used for people who post about wrestling online, right? As in....US!?


'Show off' is now the ziggy!

REP is a disaster for any forum. 

Example:
Person 1: "I agree with you and will green rep you for it!"
Person 2: "I don't agree with you and will red rep you for it"

Next example
Person 1: "CM Punk is the best in the world!": gets green reps from those that agree, red from those who don't.
Person 2: "Hulk Hogan is the best in the world": same thing.
Person 3: Austin Aries (wtf his name is) can beat x and y on any day of the week!" Gets the same treatment.

This is what REP is about here on these forums. REP isn't respect. It is just a comment on those who agree or disagree with the individual. I've just seen a lot of people treat the REP bar as a full sign of instant respect.

That is a problem. Are people that damn stupid? Green doesn't endure respect and red doesn't mean disrespect those people.

Here is the main issue I have with REP. One person who has a crap load of green will and can say anything they want to in order to keep that green. That same person will not shed a hint of anything bad so that they can keep that green. It is their prize. They won't say anything negative to risk loosing that green leading into the red.

Admins: You want some of these people to be more honest then get rid of REP. Turn it off. When it is gone then those who were concerned about it may actually say what they should instead of hold things back in fear of getting a red rep. Though, we won't know till it is tried.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

rep= serious business.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

^^^Rep rant. *applause*

Oh man there will be some people crying if the rep "power" got reset or turned off.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: rep















































Most of my red rep is from mentally unstable people.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Choke2Death said:


> Spoiler: it





Spoiler: reading help















Still can't read the comments


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

My rep page isn't as exciting as it used to be, just some friendly reps that I appreciate.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Still can't read the comments


No idea why the pic got resized. When I saved it in paint, it was very readable and of standard size. But honestly, there really isn't anything interesting to be found within the comments. You can clearly see that most of them are empty green squares and those with comments don't say anything exciting. I can still read them just fine, though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> My rep page isn't as exciting as it used to be, just some friendly reps that I appreciate.


Or are you not showing us it because that's where you trade illegal pictures with your fellow ring members? #OperationYewtree


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Spoiler: reading help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised I can actually read them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Choke2Death said:


> No idea why the pic got resized. When I saved it in paint, it was very readable and of standard size. But honestly, there really isn't anything interesting to be found within the comments. You can clearly see that most of them are empty green squares and those with comments don't say anything exciting. I can still read them just fine, though.





Gandhi said:


> I'm surprised I can actually read them.


Obviously I should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> 'Show off' is now the ziggy!
> 
> REP is a disaster for any forum.
> 
> ...


I don't get what's the problem. You post that rep isn't an award or prize but you act like it's a big deal in a fun thread. I am the living proof that the rep system doesn't hold me back to post what I think, no matter if positive or negative, Dunk20 is also a honest guy just like BLACKANDRE, Cat and numerous others.
Rock316AE and Pyro don't change their arguments because they're scared and HEELKris and Apocalypto troll around despite the rep system. I don't care if the rep system stays or gets turned off but tbh I barely notice anyone that posts carefully in fear to lose rep points like you described, maybe Redwood Raven but that's it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

*DualShock* makes an excellent point. If a guy with :russo in his avi and sig has full bars then there really shouldn't be any bitching about mark rep wars taking place.

I'm fairly certain that *xwmstormx* wouldn't be bitching if he had more than 200 points. People that have lots of rep don't complain, people that don't do complain. It's a pretty simple formula. Not that anybody should complain...it means absolutely nothing in all reality.

Anybody who's taking the rep system seriously instead of it just being a way to leave comments needs to stop crying. If *xwmstormx* didn't take rep so seriously then he wouldn't have moaned in this thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Or are you not showing us it because that's where you trade illegal pictures with your fellow ring members? #OperationYewtree


You wanna test me? :bryan


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I'd post mine if I knew how to. 

Also, anybody with a rep from me in their CP, post it. I want to see how drunk I was that morning.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> You wanna test me? :bryan


Go check out my comment in the "what have you got a huge collection of" thread :troll

*GOD of CUNT*, press Ctrl + Alt + PrtSc to copy your rep page, then paste it onto paint with Ctrl + V. More hassle than it's worth really.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> 'Show off' is now the ziggy!
> 
> REP is a disaster for any forum.
> 
> ...


I actually somewhat agree though I wouldn't say rep is a disaster its just kinda fun.You're right though,A person having green rep or red rep means nothing and it never will mean anything I've stated this before actually.However I don't see why want to get rid of rep,If you don't care about it you won't really ever complain and want if off.I mean I don't give a damn about rep and always post whats on my mind,I get allot of hate actually from certain people and I frankly just don't care and somehow I also get allot of people agreeing with me on my posts though them green repping me won't mean I'm somehow "respected" as many of the posters I green rep are people I don't really like or dislike I simply rep them because I enjoyed their rep.I've never red repped anybody though,I am yet to actually get irritated by somebody's post on here even though this forum is filled with douchebags and pricks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



BLACKANDRE said:


> *Go check out my comment in the "what have you got a huge collection of" thread :troll*
> 
> *GOD of CUNT*, press Ctrl + Alt + PrtSc to copy your rep page, then paste it onto paint with Ctrl + V. More hassle than it's worth really.


I'm fixing to :cussin:

hate it that I can't get the whole rep page in one shot, but yeah, pretty tame rep page atm from some good peeps. 



Spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> 'Show off' is now the ziggy!
> 
> REP is a disaster for any forum.
> 
> ...


I think you are taking the rep too seriously, as you can see from this thread, some people are merely using the rep page to message each other and exchange girly pictures. So rep really does mean nothing.

I half ass my posts roughly 98 percent of the time yet still have relatively healthy rep. Further proof that rep is meaningless. 

I think getting rid of the rep system would be of detriment to the forum, as *some* posters at least use rep as an incentive to post well, in the hope of being recognised for posting a good post via rep. Get rid of that incentive and everyone would probably post garbage, bollocks and nonsense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Spoiler: Shep is awesome, but you already knew that


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

I can't figure out how to do this...  .

How do I take a pic of my CP?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*

Here is how Muta.

I assume BLACKANDRE is right.



BLACKANDRE said:


> Go check out my comment in the "what have you got a huge collection of" thread :troll
> 
> *GOD of CUNT*, press Ctrl + Alt + PrtSc to copy your rep page, then paste it onto paint with Ctrl + V. More hassle than it's worth really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



Muta said:


> I can't figure out how to do this...  .
> 
> How do I take a pic of my CP?


I explained how to do this in my previous post.

EDIT- Ninja'd by dat mod.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'd post mine if I knew how to.
> 
> Also, anybody with a rep from me in their CP, post it. I want to see how drunk I was that morning.


I haven't had any drunken Andy reps in a long time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so many butthurt dwayne marks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marking for the BO DALLAS rep right now.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, um, can somebody tell me how to post the CP?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PRINT SCREEN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> PRINT SCREEN


And then just paste in paint and save it. then upload to an image host.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



united_07 said:


> not that interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the most incredible thing in that was i got 2 words for ya putting together an entire sentence without making a spelling mistake. congrats to him.


























shep's rep gets me every time :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The print screen button says END and just keeps taking the page down and........I have no clue what I'm doing. I give up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if you have windows 7 just use the snipping tool


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shep's rep is GOAT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i've come to the conclusion that i barely rep people from viewing this thread


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why would you? most posters are shit

i only find myself repping the same 3 people every time (including you) but when i try to rep again, it keeps telling me i gotta fucking spread the rep

fuck that


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

someone called you a "0/10 baby troll"? That's pretty original. stupid, but funny & original.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

such a baby troll he had to get upset and send me a red box. :kobe3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Someone needs to make this a smiley -










Brilliant.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Spoiler: rep























Apparently I pissed off The Batman.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spoiler:  rep


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon: you have adware on your computer.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Spoiler: REP























Normally Shep wins, however Kiz took the cake here.

I miss my Yeah1993 rep telling me Mascarita Sagrada was the HIGHLIGHT OF LIFE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god that gif was HOT AS FUCK


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

she does look way better from that angle


my rep to you might be my favourite ever kiz. or that time i repped everyone with punjabi music on autoplay


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RED
PALE
ASS
FUCK


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy MOSES at that ass!



Deandre Cole said:


> The print screen button says END and just keeps taking the page down and........I have no clue what I'm doing. I give up.


Just upload imgur in your addons.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You should see it when it moves. Best. Rep. Ever.

Next to the time I got like about 3 Hayley pics in a row


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao fucking JR right now


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Spoiler: REP


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ok good, I saw VIVA up in there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shepard said:


> she does look way better from that angle
> 
> 
> my rep to you might be my favourite ever kiz. or that time i repped everyone with punjabi music on autoplay


I found that very racist.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HayleySabin said:


> ok good, I saw VIVA up in there.


VIVA IS COMING. THE DAY OF RECKONING IS NEARING.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

There's like 15 more greens below that.

I'm LIKED.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Z said:


> VIVA IS COMING. THE DAY OF RECKONING IS NEARING.


IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Showtime said:


> I found that very racist.


i dont think i knew you were indian at the time so that's my very poor justification


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

i$e said:


> There's like 15 more greens below that.
> 
> I'm LIKED.


6 years, 6,000 green reps.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley's face gets cut off in that post. Boooo.

It probably was from me.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

BULLY said:


> 6 years, 6,000 green reps.














HayleySabin said:


> Hayley's face gets cut off in that post. Boooo.
> 
> It probably was from me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

i$e said:


>


I have no idea what this smiley means so I'm just going to assume it's positive.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

its a salute


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I really do Rep more often than I thought. 

And why is there so many _"edited by Crofty"_ reps by Danny 310? What the hell did he rep you guys with?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're a rep whore.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No surprise - I'm correct.

LuN who's the RED dame you sent me? I think it's "something" Coffey or along those lines.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

My rep is dull and there isn't much of it, but I hardly ever remember to hand it out either and when I do, I usually get the _you-need-to-spread-your-rep-around_ popup. That's likely 'cause I'm more apt to think to rep folks for posting links to awesome videos or writing walls of text full of knowledgeable-y type stuff. I'm such a humourless, stingy rep nerd.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> My rep is dull and there isn't much of it, but I hardly ever remember to hand it out either and when I do, I usually get the _you-need-to-spread-your-rep-around_ popup. That's likely 'cause I'm more apt to think to rep folks for posting links to awesome videos or *writing walls of text* full of knowledgeable-y type stuff. I'm such a humourless, stingy rep nerd.


:russo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> No surprise - I'm correct.
> 
> LuN who's the RED dame you sent me? I think it's "something" Coffey or along those lines.


I actually have no idea, just took it from my ..._art_ bookmark. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> I actually have no idea, just took it from my ..._art_ bookmark. :side:


Luckily haribo solved the mystery for both of us.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

when was that Hendrix gif? Love that she's wearing shorter tights now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Share it so I can add a few more pieces of art to my "project"?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> when was that Hendrix gif? Love that she's wearing shorter tights now.


I hate how they've got Kaitlyn wearing pants now.

Dat girl is bangin'


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> when was that Hendrix gif? Love that she's wearing shorter tights now.


Do believe her match on Open Fight Night vs Tara - 11/22/12



LuN™ said:


> Share it so I can add a few more pieces of art to my "project"?


Susan Coffey


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy chocolate starfish, thank you, and thank you haribo. I'd rep you again if I could. 



Spoiler: Just pretend this is


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I hate how they've got Kaitlyn wearing pants now.
> 
> Dat girl is bangin'


WWE is criminal. You could probably see better shit at house shows. There was a report that Layla's bare ass was exposed at a house show by Nattie by accident, as far as I remember, and there is still no pics of this out there.

I guess I missed that part in entrance, but the match was a good watch due to Tara and Hendrix and them short shorts.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> Holy chocolate starfish, thank you, and thank you haribo. I'd rep you again if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just pretend this is


Didn't show up. </3



swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE is criminal. You could probably see better shit at house shows. There was a report that Layla's bare ass was exposed at a house show by Nattie by accident, as far as I remember, and there is still no pics of this out there.
> 
> I guess I missed that part in entrance, but the match was a good watch due to Tara and Hendrix and them short shorts.


HENDRIX. Team her up or only have her wrestle Talia, TNA.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE is criminal. You could probably see better shit at house shows. There was a report that Layla's bare ass was exposed at a house show by Nattie by accident, as far as I remember, and there is still no pics of this out there.
> 
> I guess I missed that part in entrance, but the match was a good watch due to Tara and Hendrix and them short shorts.


The divas division is just trolling me ATM.

Get rid of all my fav divas bella twins, MAXINE, Eve. etc.

Who you got left, tamina snuka (yuk) aksana (meh) cameron and naomi (not really ) and they fucking cover up kaitlyns sexy legs! pissfuckballsasscunt!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There is always PAIGE though Bully


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I gotta start watching NXT again


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> There is always PAIGE though Bully


:mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I legit forgot about her.

Why dont they bring her across to the main show anyway?

The divas division fucking NEEDS her


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Possibly following WM. Looks like Tamina will get a filler shot at the championship for Elimination Chamber and then probably the Kaitlyn vs AJ program if there has to be something with the dames for WrestleMania.

Paige is already over and the top female in NXT as it is. They don't need her anymore. Instead, we're stuck seeing Big E. Langston be the absolute fucking worst and he's both on the main roster and NXT Champion.

This company sometimes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Didn't show up. </3


Dammit, and I can't find it now . I'll make it up with a GIF!



Spoiler: Dancing Redhead


















sXe_Maverick said:


> There is always PAIGE though Bully


Paige :mark:
Looks slightly better than Kaitlyn in my opinion.


*Aren't we turning this into a WOW-like thread by the way? :side:*​


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep reading that she's too young, but could have sworn Kelly made it to the ECW roster at 19. 19 year old blond on the main roster consisting of people like Batista and Punk?

Anyways a lot of the NXT divas are needed atm. We can do better than Aksana and Rosa for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Keep reading that she's too young, but could have sworn Kelly made it to the ECW roster at 19. 19 year old blond on the main roster consisting of people like Batista and Punk?
> 
> Anyways a lot of the NXT divas are needed atm. We can do better than Aksana and Rosa for sure.


Keep Rosa as an attractive manager and she's fine. lol @ Aksana. Worthless.

-------------

that wasn't the kind of dancing RED I wanted. Trolled. :|

This won't be a WOW level thread until one of us makes a comment about slurping farts.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spoiler: wibble wobble


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aksana has absolutely no worth whatsoever as a diva or a valet. She must suck a mean cock to still have a job with the company. I suppose with Kelly gone she assumed the mantle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My Karen Gillian praise rep showed up. 

Nice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG @ that Jenna pic.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

re-addressing post.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Spoiler: PEOPLE LOVE ME















I don't get any pictures anymore.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm retarded...how are people putting your user CP on here?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoiler: rep


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I knew how to put my rep on here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> I wish I knew how to put my rep on here. Any help would be appreciated.


User CP
Prnt Scrn
Paste into image editing software
Save using tinypic.com or something else
Proclaim KRANG king of the world


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Spoiler: PEOPLE LOVE ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:woy

Youmustspreadreputationaroundginvdtuinsaekjbfg...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Blasted system.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, how do I post a pic without taking a linking an image?

(I hope no one red reps me for this annoying comment...)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I only received Rep images twice in my WF career. And it wasn't pictures of dames either. :terry1


Edit: Just got number 3, and got a taste of my own trollicine that I did to HayleySabin.
Karma. Karma.

Edit2: Just looked back at this thread, why don't I get some LC Reps with hot dames, dammit.

Edit3: Jesus fuck Rush, I'm jealous.

Edit4: Not as much of the rep amount, but of what you get repped with.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

iirc I only got 3 images in my User CP. The best one I got was from Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Boygirl said:


> Okay, how do I post a pic without taking a linking an image?
> 
> *(I hope no one red reps me for this annoying comment...)*


Prepare to be disappointed :kaep


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> iirc I only got 3 images in my User CP. The best one I got was from Ghetto Anthony.


The Chris Benoit one?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> I think I only received Rep images twice in my WF career. And it wasn't pictures of dames either. :terry1
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got number 3, and got a taste of my own trollicine that I did to HayleySabin.
> ...


the fucking CARROT TOP one?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#fishingforrep


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> the fucking CARROT TOP one?


:lmao totally forgot I did that a while ago.

But nah, the most recent redtrolling I did to you in a spoiler.
It's all backfiring now. Karma is a bitch. :terry1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Man, I totally am drawing a blank on what it was.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Want me to refresh your memory with the Carrot Top one to? 8*D



Edit: Finally some decent reps are popping up. :kobe3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Edit: Finally some decent reps are popping up. :kobe3


You enjoying them huh?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A little too much


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> Want me to refresh your memory with the Carrot Top one to? 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Finally some decent reps are popping up. :kobe3


and it was recent too, lolz. Nice memory I have. Anark gave me that gem as a rep, btw. Ohhh that Anark.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> You enjoying them huh?





BULLY said:


> A little too much


What's wrong about enjoying some female ART on your user CP? :side:

Especially since I had Ryback's head nod gif for like a month there. Was awesome at first, then started to get awkward, weird, and creepy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You can't fool me bucko

I know this is just a ploy to receive more rep

Seems to be working though

More power to ya :hayley3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You can't fool me bucko
> 
> I know this is just a ploy to receive more rep
> 
> ...












But seriously though, the fact that HEELKris once had 3 bars, along with a few select users with even more, makes the entire rep system's credibility almost 0 anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

About right now though


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enjoy it LuN.

not talking about the rep either.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sees a HayleySabin rep*

:mark:

*Refreshes page because the gif froze*

[spoiler="*Gets this as new rep after refreshing the page*]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Talk about a buzzkill after Gaga.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

I know this is off-topic but hear me out, Paige wait for it.... With red hair


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Cheese Soufflé


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Swarhily said:


> I know this is off-topic but hear me out, Paige wait for it.... With red hair


Tis a sight I can only dream of.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Spoiler: Poop


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not sure which Hayley smiley i repped Hayley.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Rep innit shag!







WHY IS IT SOOOOOOOO SMALL!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Upload it to somewhere other than imageshack. I had the same problem.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: slightly bigger picture which is readable even though none of you will actually have a look and read it. FML!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Red rep from Lady Croft, damn bro what did you do?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TKOK said:


> Red rep from Lady Croft, damn bro what did you do?


Dunno man! I tried to be funny, maybe she got the wrong end of the stick.

What did I do LC? :shocked::mcgee


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TKOK said:


> I'm not sure which Hayley smiley i repped Hayley.


You forgot to add "1", "2", or "3" at the end and the smiley didn't show up. 

oh, but Cloverleaf though. What a lovely dame I saw when I logged on about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol I never understand sickburns reps.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of you are so easy to swindle. It makes me laugh how some of you take rep so seriously. Look how this thread has turned out so far. You can now see how foolish some of you are by thinking that rep matters. 

Here is an example pic below. I started posting in this thread saying that rep doesn't mean shit. Here is what happened.



That was pretty quick! Every single person that repped me for my opinion in this thread are a bunch of morons that think that rep matters. Well done! *claps* You are all on the wall of shame. That is all it is now for me. A wall of shame. Not for me, but for each of you that think rep matters. That think your opinion of me matters on a public forum!! 

Now. With all that said and done I want to explain one simple thing. There is no prize for having good rep, nor is there a prize for having bad rep. That is one of the reasons that it doesn't matter. Another reason that rep doesn't matter is because you can be a dickhead and post great things to get green rep and not post anything negative just to keep that green rep. 

.sarcasm
But wait! People don't LIE about what they think just to keep a positive outlook on themselves by others!! No, that would never happen.. Nor would people just say bad things to keep a negative rep!! No way!
/sarcasm

Here is the bad thing about the rep system: It encourages those that think it matters to not speak their minds truthfully. If one person only wants green rep they will say anything to get more green.. Of course the same thing works both ways toward red rep.

I know this thread didn't start out as a 'show off' your rep as they say. But, it is. "Post your user CP to show us how much RESPECT you have". See that is showing off the fake respect you think you all have. 

Sorry boys and girls and men and women, this is a forum. The huge majority of it is all opinion and little fact. So if you take REP seriously from a bunch of opinions then you need serious help.

PS: I expect multitudes of people to green and red rep me just so I can come back in a day or two and post more on this idiocy which gives me a good laugh. :flip


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh shut the hell up. If rep doesn't matter then don't complain about getting the negs. Nobody here cares that much about rep. Everyone agrees rep doesn't mean much - so so fucking what if a shitty post gets a green rep or if a good post gets a red rep? You keep saying it doesn't mean anything yet you seem so goddamn upset about it. You're sounding like a hypocrite complaining about how you're getting negged yet saying rep doesn't matter.

Also I changed the thread title to "Post your user CP *to show us how much RESPECT you have*" as a jab at your previous posts and how silly you were sounding (and continue to sound). It's said in humour.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

xwmstormx said:


> Some of you are so easy to swindle. It makes me laugh how some of you take rep so seriously. Look how this thread has turned out so far. You can now see how foolish some of you are by thinking that rep matters.
> 
> Here is an example pic below. I started posting in this thread saying that rep doesn't mean shit. Here is what happened.
> 
> ...




Pretty obvious you don't care about rep at all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

xwmstormx said:


> Some of you are so easy to swindle. It makes me laugh how some of you take rep so seriously. Look how this thread has turned out so far. You can now see how foolish some of you are by thinking that rep matters.
> 
> Here is an example pic below. I started posting in this thread saying that rep doesn't mean shit. Here is what happened.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

You're "That guy"

Have some rep from me. Have a guess which colour


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That post is the epitome of gotten to. Stop ruining the thread gah. By ruining it, I mean keep posting paragraphs of shit you don't care about.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Large images































Also, how did Cat post red rep on that guys page w/out leaving a comment? *Witchcraft!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did McLovin It red rep you b/c you slammed awful wrestlers like Kofi Kingston or Randy Orton?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It was 'cause of an old sig. about Kofi Kingston supporters not knowing shit about wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wonderful.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Far too lazy to go through the process of screen shots, etc. My rep is 20933. The only neg rep I have on my CP now is Rated R-Tard and he put "PREMIUM BALLS", because he's so fucking clever and still can't get over the fact that I destroyed him. Then he started PM'ing me shit and I destroyed him there as well and he has since stopped.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The only shittiness I have on my CP right now is that retarded thing Danny103 sent everyone. I also have one from HEELKris saying 'g'. I'll assume he meant to call me gay or some shit and messed it up. IDK. Both were grey, but I assume they were supposed to be red. I don't think I've had more than 5 red reps since I've been here. Legitimately. Most people will be REAL MEN(OR WOMEN...MAYBE?) and address me in a thread. Either that or they know how seriously I take this shit and don't want me to honestly, genuinely and legitimately murder them. 

Best thing in my user CP right now is STUFF (in general), Seabs (in general) and WOOLCOCK posting Hank Moody quotes and Toussaint Morrison lyrics. You get no screenshot because that's too much work.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I have no clue how to screenshot, so I'm not posting a pic.

The best thing in my CP is Anark's gif of Cameron Frye, a Seinfeld quote from HayleySabin, and a giant ass promo pic of the Seinfeld cast from Bully. I expect more Seinfeld–related material to appear in my user CP, as I hate that show.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> [spoiler="*Gets this as new rep after refreshing the page*]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRB Repping Green Light with this


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Premium Walls said:


> Far too lazy to go through the process of screen shots, etc. My rep is 20933. The only neg rep I have on my CP now is Rated R-Tard and he put "PREMIUM BALLS", because he's so fucking clever and still can't get over the fact that I destroyed him. *Then he started PM'ing me shit and I destroyed him there as well and he has since stopped.*


Do tell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

To put a pic in a rep do you have to still type image tags around the URL like in a post or is just the URL enough? ep


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> To put a pic in a rep do you have to still type around the URL like in a post or is just the URL enough? ep


ya, just put the image tags around the image url.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ya, just put the image tags around the image url.


Cheers (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I have no clue how to screenshot, so I'm not posting a pic.
> 
> The best thing in my CP is Anark's gif of Cameron Frye, a Seinfeld quote from HayleySabin, and a giant ass promo pic of the Seinfeld cast from Bully. I expect more Seinfeld–related material to appear in my user CP, as I hate that show.


If only the reputation message was unlimited. I might have sent every piece of dialogue from that episode. :hayley3

The PEZ Dispenser, imo


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's mine taken with iphone screen cap unk



Spoiler: User CP























Edit: 
Hardly any comments
Rep from Rock316AE unk2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

receipt


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Spoiler: User CP















my most recent rep (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hank Scorpio's recent rep might be the most perplexing thing ever. Too good for words.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

More ammo to rep tehjerichofan with.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Here's mine taken with iphone screen cap unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went all green since ^last night^.



Spoiler: latest


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: rep















Can't be bothered to post the rest but just thought I'd share what I see everytime I look on my control panel :lol (Zoomed out so you get an idea of the scale)

At least I got that awesome picture of Phil Mitchell in there though :mark:


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Spoiler: rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hawt. :cena


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

:sandow2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have to pay my dues to WOOLCOCK for the Phil Mitchell pic. I knew you'd appreciate it though.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> More ammo to rep tehjerichofan with.


That SEIN.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

MrMister said:


> The only thing that matters in my CP atm is the awesomeness that WOOLCOCK repped me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favourite images I stumbled across. 



Seabs said:


> *Have to pay my dues to WOOLCOCK for the Phil Mitchell pic. I knew you'd appreciate it though.*


I felt it was an acceptable pic to break up the JLC sequences of reps I sent you.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GANGS OF NEW YORK

That's fantastic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: bigasspic


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's not supposed to be a actual women is it? cause it looks like Alec Baldwin in drag.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Here's mine taken with iphone screen cap unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a whole new list of rep from this photo on...
(Medo was the newest rep, now he's the last on the list)



Spoiler: New User CP


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

legendary


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: reppage















Evo rep is da best


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanna brag about my mad respect as well guys!


Spoiler: mad respect


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im on a tiny netbook with alittle screen atm so im not arsed getting all the shots but the best shizz ive got recently includes

-auto-play Mysterious Girl vid from green light
-Big Mo:mark: pic from seabs
-Elaine:mark::mark: from seinfeld pic from CvDQ
-and a nice leg pick from Bully (eh, thats a pic of a lady with nice legs sent from bully, not a pic of bullys legs( tho i hear his calves are great:bully))


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Evo repped me that same chick, was a bit of a fan of the other chick he repped me. I'm about to go on a rep spree soon.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Im on a tiny netbook with alittle screen atm so im not arsed getting all the shots but the best shizz ive got recently includes
> 
> *-auto-play Mysterious Girl vid from green light*
> -Big Mo:mark: pic from seabs
> ...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


>


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The almighty REP - Post your user CP*



xwmstormx said:


> It's not actually mentioned but it is implied as this is a 'show off' your rep thread. (maybe 'show off' should be called a ziggy from now on). Though some people will side with a green more than a red even if they say the same thing. Does happen.  Look at the posters. They are proud to ziggy their rep!


I'll show you mine too if you show me yours bro.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

nothing special



Spoiler: HEELKris


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HEELKris


Negged. 

:


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got two red reps today for agreeing with Rock316AE. Apprantly, agreeing with someone's argument makes you an arse kisser.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Recent:



Spoiler: l'khrem


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Rep


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HEELKris


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Evo rep is da best


did Walk-In red rep you b/c of that Hogan "music video" you posted? 

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is what I got for sobbing about barely having rep pics :side:*



Spoiler: Rep and a big ass pic


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> did Walk-In red rep you b/c of that Hogan "music video" you posted?
> 
> :lmao


Probably lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Maybe he's jealous of the relationship Hulk & Brooke have.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Why not..


















The Glass Shatters trilogy rep made viewing my reps something to look forward to.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Muta's rep seems to be a bit funny. I wonder where the parallels between Undertaker & Barrett came from. Oh, I bet the Bo Dallas shenanigans.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> The Glass Shatters trilogy rep made viewing my reps something to look forward to.


And I went on a serious rep spreading spree in order to correct my unwarranted negging in order to give it back to you. I think I may have even repped HeelKris.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Muta's rep seems to be a bit funny. I wonder where the parallels between Undertaker & Barrett came from. Oh, I bet the Bo Dallas shenanigans.


Yeah, it had to do with he and Tyrion agreeing that the Bo Dallas/Wade Rumble elimination somehow signaled the destruction of Wade's push. I pointed out to him that Maven eliminating Taker in 2002 didn't do fuck all to ruin Taker's momentum. If anything, these sort of eliminations provide a "moment". The fact that they even used Wade for that proves that they viewed him as a big enough deal to make it something shocking.



Glass Shatters said:


> And I went on a serious rep spreading spree in order to correct my unwarranted negging in order to give it back to you. I think I may have even repped HeelKris.


You're a devoted man


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> Yeah, it had to do with he and Tyrion agreeing that the Bo Dallas/Wade Rumble elimination somehow signaled the destruction of Wade's push. I pointed out to him that Maven eliminating Taker in 2002 didn't do fuck all to ruin Taker's momentum. If anything, these sort of eliminations provide a "moment". The fact that they even used Wade for that proves that they viewed him as a big enough deal to make it something shocking.


No shock it was an overreaction to something logical. I said the same thing you did once the moment occurred at the Rumble. If anything it's giving Barrett a program and is a way to debut Bo Dallas on the main roster. I fail to see this as a negative. Barrett was doing zero prior to this.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> No shock it was an overreaction to something logical. I said the same thing you did once the moment occurred at the Rumble. If anything it's giving Barrett a program and is a way to debut Bo Dallas on the main roster. I fail to see this as a negative. Barrett was doing zero prior to this.


The actual elimination wasn't a negative since it was one of the biggest talking points of the entire show. Had Barrett been eliminated by say.. Orton, no one would be talking about it unless it was some sort of controversial elimination.

I'm not a big fan of the Bo Dallas follow up feud because I don't think Bo is the right guy to be pushing in that spot with all the other potential wrestlers in their developement talent pool, but they're clearly trying to get the guy over. At least they're pushing someone new instead of the same usual suspects. For all we know, Barrett could end up on the winning end of that feud and move on to bigger things. he could even drop the I.C title to Bo (Dear God no) as a way to get him involved in the World title mix down the line.

Like you said. Barrett is in no better or worse position post-Rumble than he was prior to it, so there's no reason to go apeshit over it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not much of a Bo fan myself, but I'll give WWE credit for giving a new face a developing angle. Beats debuting the kid with one backstage promo on smackdown and throwing him into a match. The usual wash, rinse, repeat method.

I've pondered the same scenario. For whatever reason IF (key word here) Bo managed to upset Wade, I could only see it being as an excuse to thrust him into the World Championship ranks. Someone will try and claim fault with this logic b/c Wade losing can't be a stepping stone. Sure it can. It's been done quite a few times actually. Rick Rude comes to mind. So does Miz. And even Sheamus. I wouldn't be left vexed if things go down this road. Only the low point of it is Bo Dallas being IC champ so quickly doesn't sound appealing. It has me thinking of Rocky Maivia back in '97.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I'm not much of a Bo fan myself, but I'll give WWE credit for giving a new face a developing angle. Beats debuting the kid with one backstage promo on smackdown and throwing him into a match. The usual wash, rinse, repeat method.
> 
> I've pondered the same scenario. For whatever reason IF (key word here) Bo managed to upset Wade, I could only see it being as an excuse to thrust him into the World Championship ranks. Someone will try and claim fault with this logic b/c Wade losing can't be a stepping stone. Sure it can. It's been done quite a few times actually. Rick Rude comes to mind. So does Miz. And even Sheamus. I wouldn't be left vexed if things go down this road. Only the low point of it is Bo Dallas being IC champ so quickly doesn't sound appealing. It has me thinking of Rocky Maivia back in '97.


Aside from being the workhorse title, the Intercontinental championship was at one time known as the gateway toward main event status. Back in the day, if you were the I.C. champion, it meant that you part of that echalon of guys that the WWE viewed as a potential player. They devalued the title by playing hot potato and slapping it on anyone just to increase their stock. The title shouldn't be used as a way to get people over, it should be a testament to a wrestler's status. If they put the title on Bo in the coming weeks, it will have the same effect as when Santino first won it. It will become a title that's borderline undesirable.

I have a feeling that they're taking this Bo/Wade feud to Wrestlemania since it wasn't announced for the Chamber PPV. I hope i'm wrong, with the rumored main matches for Mania, there's going to be a shitload of talent that'll need spots on the card. Wade is one of them, but Bo isn't ready yet. If they really insist on having this feud culminate at Mania, I hope it's on the pre-show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> Aside from being the workhorse title, the Intercontinental championship was at one time known as the gateway toward main event status. Back in the day, if you were the I.C. champion, it meant that you part of that echalon of guys that the WWE viewed as a potential player. They devalued the title by playing hot potato and slapping it on anyone just to increase their stock. The title shouldn't be used as a way to get people over, it should be a testament to a wrestler's status. If they put the title on Bo in the coming weeks, it will have the same effect as when Santino first won it. It will become a title that's borderline undesirable.
> 
> I have a feeling that they're taking this Bo/Wade feud to Wrestlemania since it wasn't announced for the Chamber PPV. I hope i'm wrong, with the rumored main matches for Mania, there's going to be a shitload of talent that'll need spots on the card. Wade is one of them, but Bo isn't ready yet. If they really insist on having this feud culminate at Mania, I hope it's on the pre-show.


Indeed. That's where I was hoping the championship would be heading to once again when Wade took it off the midcard king Kofi. WWE has been doing that for the last few years with their championships and I hate it. Even though they eventually got over and cemented themselves as a good tag team - MNM won the championships on their first night. Why? I don't like that kind of booking. It's why I'm not a fan of Alberto Del Rio's world championship reign atm. He only go it to help establish himself as a face. I wanted there to be long term build behind that. Instead it was booked on the fly and forced yet again. Much like so much WWE seems to do. Touche on the Santino point if Bo were to gain the gold from this program. I had a discussion about this last night with my brother and he made the same exact point. I fail to see the thought process behind this mentality of slapping on a championship to make a "new" guy look a certain way. Earning the gold is usually what makes fans care. Not having to see this new guy and think "oh, he's a champion. I think I should care about him now." It's not a good way to book your company.

I'm sort of on the fence in thinking that too. Unless it fizzles out in no time leaving Wade open for something else come WrestleMania. I've given up on guessing what WM has in store. I know too many quality members of the roster probably won't get their time on the show. Wade will probably be included at this rate.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I look forward to Hesk's rep everytime I get it.



Spoiler: Hesk :D


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Indeed. That's where I was hoping the championship would be heading to once again when Wade took it off the midcard king Kofi. WWE has been doing that for the last few years with their championships and I hate it. Even though they eventually got over and cemented themselves as a good tag team - MNM won the championships on their first night. Why? I don't like that kind of booking. It's why I'm not a fan of Alberto Del Rio's world championship reign atm. He only go it to help establish himself as a face. I wanted there to be long term build behind that. Instead it was booked on the fly and forced yet again. Much like so much WWE seems to do. Touche on the Santino point if Bo were to gain the gold from this program. I had a discussion about this last night with my brother and he made the same exact point. I fail to see the thought process behind this mentality of slapping on a championship to make a "new" guy look a certain way. Earning the gold is usually what makes fans care. Not having to see this new guy and think "oh, he's a champion. I think I should care about him now." It's not a good way to book your company.
> 
> I'm sort of on the fence in thinking that too. Unless it fizzles out in no time leaving Wade open for something else come WrestleMania. I've given up on guessing what WM has in store. I know too many quality members of the roster probably won't get their time on the show. Wade will probably be included at this rate.


ADR at least was a former 2 time WWE champion so his win had a bit of credibility, but you're right that it came out in left field. I'm thinking they did that as a way to set something up with Ziggler and his briefcase, but a part of me thinks that they didn't want to waste Del Rio's talents and realized that they desperately needed a flagbearer for the Mexican audience. They could've put more thought into the lead in though, Del Rio was basically floundering at that point. It's as if he completely changed his entire outlook on life overnight and became a completely different person with no real motivation or triggering point behind it. That's not how the world works lol


I'm not as big a Wade fan as a lot of people on here, but the guy does deserve a spot on the Mania Card. Right now they still have time to get the Bo feud out of the way and put Wade in a program with a higher profiled wrestler. It would be nice in theory to have an Intercontinental championship match on the card since that rarely ever happens, but it needs to a big deal otherwise you're better off giving that spot to someone else.











Wow. We really derailed from the OP topic, next thing you know, we'll be getting banned from the thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I look forward to Hesk's rep everytime I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hesk :D


That son of a...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I no longer have pictures of hot girls in my cp, someone change that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*There ya go wens*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> ADR at least was a former 2 time WWE champion so his win had a bit of credibility, but you're right that it came out in left field. I'm thinking they did that as a way to set something up with Ziggler and his briefcase, but a part of me thinks that they didn't want to waste Del Rio's talents and realized that they desperately needed a flagbearer for the Mexican audience. They could've put more thought into the lead in though, Del Rio was basically floundering at that point. It's as if he completely changed his entire outlook on life overnight and became a completely different person with no real motivation or triggering point behind it. That's not how the world works lol
> 
> 
> I'm not as big a Wade fan as a lot of people on here, but the guy does deserve a spot on the Mania Card. Right now they still have time to get the Bo feud out of the way and put Wade in a program with a higher profiled wrestler. It would be nice in theory to have an Intercontinental championship match on the card since that rarely ever happens, but it needs to a big deal otherwise you're better off giving that spot to someone else.
> ...


The only problem is WWE seems so intent on making Del Rio a mega star and it just won't compute. Even with his two WWE Championship reigns it was the same thing. Hell, it was the same thing back when he won the Rumble and got a World Championship match at WrestleMania 27. I don't understand the massive push that doesn't give fans time to digest over a slow burn, meaningful rise. Throw in a bogus minority vote here --> he become World Champion and leaves behind all of his heelish ideas in the wake of a sudden epiphany? A tad bit outrageous if you ask me. Maybe it's a personal gripe only.

I like Wade. He stood out to me on NXT and as the leader of Nexus. So, I'll keep hope he'll get something special or at the least deserving of being at WrestleMania. The ideal spot for an Intercontinental Championship match with substance on the biggest stage possible is such a pipe dream now. It's a bit tragic _(nothing like a flair for the dramatic, huh?)_ considering that championship used to nearly close out WrestleMania. Now it doesn't even get placed on the card.

Well, this discussion came about b/c of a certain rep you got. Sooooo it's a tad bit still on the topic of the thread. :side:


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> The only problem is WWE seems so intent on making Del Rio a mega star and it just won't compute. Even with his two WWE Championship reigns it was the same thing. Hell, it was the same thing back when he won the Rumble and got a World Championship match at WrestleMania 27. I don't understand the massive push that doesn't give fans time to digest over a slow burn, meaningful rise. Throw in a bogus minority vote here --> he become World Champion and leaves behind all of his heelish ideas in the wake of a sudden epiphany? A tad bit outrageous if you ask me. Maybe it's a personal gripe only.
> 
> I like Wade. He stood out to me on NXT and as the leader of Nexus. So, I'll keep hope he'll get something special or at the least deserving of being at WrestleMania. The ideal spot for an Intercontinental Championship match with substance on the biggest stage possible is such a pipe dream now. It's a bit tragic _(nothing like a flair for the dramatic, huh?)_ considering that championship used to nearly close out WrestleMania. Now it doesn't even get placed on the card.
> 
> Well, this discussion came about b/c of a certain rep you got. Sooooo it's a tad bit still on the topic of the thread. :side:


I think the ADR babyface has been somewhat of a success so far, but it's still untested waters. he comes out and gets the SI SI SI chants so that alone puts him a cut above the ZERO heel heat he was getting before. His first push might've worked better if he stayed on Smackdown and feuded over the WHC, as soon as Punk's voice of the voiceless thing took off, Del Rio was basically a pawn that didn't really fit, so his championship run was more annoying and pointless than anything. As for his sudden epiphany,it would seem that part of the WWE's job requirements is to suffer from severe bipolar disorder, so his sudden turn wasn't all that shocking. What was shocking was the stark contrast of his current character traits to the one he had. They could've at least made him a tweener and gradually turn him face over an extended period of time. The way the did it just came across rushed and unbelievable.

I thought Wade did an amazing job as the leader of Nexus considering that it was his first year on the official roster. WWE in turn has done a brilliant job of making me not give a lick about his character for so long that I stopped caring. He never did much for me as an in-ring performer, but I know he has a lot of potential if motivated and presented properly.

I don't even remember the last time we got a meaningful Intercontinental title bout at Mania. I'm hoping that my memory fails me and that the last time wasn't Wrestlemania 10. I can't fathom how poorly the WWE treats such a prestigious title. It's fucking insane to me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> I think the ADR babyface has been somewhat of a success so far, but it's still untested waters. he comes out and gets the SI SI SI chants so that alone puts him a cut above the ZERO heel heat he was getting before. His first push might've worked better if he stayed on Smackdown and feuded over the WHC, as soon as Punk's voice of the voiceless thing took off, Del Rio was basically a pawn that didn't really fit, so his championship run was more annoying and pointless than anything. As for his sudden epiphany,it would seem that part of the WWE's job requirements is to suffer from severe bipolar disorder, so his sudden turn wasn't all that shocking. What was shocking was the stark contrast of his current character traits to the one he had. They could've at least made him a tweener and gradually turn him face over an extended period of time. The way the did it just came across rushed and unbelievable.
> 
> I thought Wade did an amazing job as the leader of Nexus considering that it was his first year on the official roster. WWE in turn has done a brilliant job of making me not give a lick about his character for so long that I stopped caring. He never did much for me as an in-ring performer, but I know he has a lot of potential if motivated and presented properly.
> 
> I don't even remember the last time we got a meaningful Intercontinental title bout at Mania. I'm hoping that my memory fails me and that the last time wasn't Wrestlemania 10. I can't fathom how poorly the WWE treats such a prestigious title. It's fucking insane to me.


Yeah, I'll say it's working on a solid level right now. Fans are actually reacting to him. Not only Hispanic fans, but all fans. So that's good for him. Going to RAW was a sign that they apparently wanted to give him more during his heel push of 2011. Then came along the Punker and like you said, the rest was history. Wonder what made them think trying to push both at the same time was going to work when one was clearly getting more steam than the other. Surely WWE had to know Punk would leave Del Rio in the dust during that time. Following Survivor Series 2011 ADR would fall into upper card obscurity until January of this year. Ha, bipolar disorder. Sure seems that way. I remember when he said he didn't care for Ricardo a number of times. Now they're best friends. That's how it works in the world of WWE.

I was hoping The Corre would hold onto what Wade had with the Nexus. Only it flopped and left you wondering what all of it was for. Jobbing to Ezekial Jackson didn't help him following. He was another guy who seemed to be a bit obscure for a while. He managed to rise back up following his program vs Orton in latter 2011 - early 2012, then the injury came and completely hindered a full push. That's why I thought this current championship reign could finally be his ticket into a World Championship scenario down the line.

Last meaningful Intercontinental Championship match at a WrestleMania? Well, I'd probably go back to 2001 @ WrestleMania 17. Jericho vs Regal had emphasis behind it and was a well built midcard match for the gold. Not the biggest match on the show, but certainly one that felt like it mattered imo.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Yeah, I'll say it's working on a solid level right now. Fans are actually reacting to him. Not only Hispanic fans, but all fans. So that's good for him. Going to RAW was a sign that they apparently wanted to give him more during his heel push of 2011. Then came along the Punker and like you said, the rest was history. Wonder what made them think trying to push both at the same time was going to work when one was clearly getting more steam than the other. Surely WWE had to know Punk would leave Del Rio in the dust during that time. Following Survivor Series 2011 ADR would fall into upper card obscurity until January of this year. Ha, bipolar disorder. Sure seems that way. I remember when he said he didn't care for Ricardo a number of times. Now they're best friends. That's how it works in the world of WWE.
> 
> I was hoping The Corre would hold onto what Wade had with the Nexus. Only it flopped and left you wondering what all of it was for. Jobbing to Ezekial Jackson didn't help him following. He was another guy who seemed to be a bit obscure for a while. He managed to rise back up following his program vs Orton in latter 2011 - early 2012, then the injury came and completely hindered a full push. That's why I thought this current championship reign could finally be his ticket into a World Championship scenario down the line.
> 
> Last meaningful Intercontinental Championship match at a WrestleMania? Well, I'd probably go back to 2001 @ WrestleMania 17. Jericho vs Regal had emphasis behind it and was a well built midcard match for the gold. Not the biggest match on the show, but certainly one that felt like it mattered imo.


My guess is that their original plan was to push Del Rio to the moon in 2011. They had him penned to win the MITB and went through with those plans. Don't think they anticipated the Punk thing to take off the way it did, which paralleled the tentative ADR push. He had the briefcase, so they had to get that out of the way. Of course, in typical WWE fashion they failed to incorporated him into that story arc in any type of meaningful way, so the fans didn't care and thus ADR quickly became an afterthought. It was especially stupid that they gave him his second title run, from what I can tell that served absolutely no purpose whatsoever.

Wade will be thrust into the World title picture eventually, but right now that scene is oversaturated with players. I think Orton is winning the Chamber match on Sunday, and that could lead to ether a triple threat with ADR and Ziggler, or a one on one with Ziggler. It could also involve the Big Show. I was thinking for the longest time that Big Show and Ryback would have a match just for that Shellshock moment, but they could technically feed Henry to Ryback and have a similar effect. Soooo many possibilities 

you're right. Jericho and Regal at least had decent build up, but their match was probably the most forgettable on the card with the exception of the Right to Censor , European title and Women's title matches. It opened the show, but then again I don't see opening the show as being a big negative like most people. It gets the crowd going, so it's an important spot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> My guess is that their original plan was to push Del Rio to the moon in 2011. They had him penned to win the MITB and went through with those plans. Don't think they anticipated the Punk thing to take off the way it did, which paralleled the tentative ADR push. He had the briefcase, so they had to get that out of the way. Of course, in typical WWE fashion they failed to incorporated him into that story arc in any type of meaningful way, so the fans didn't care and thus ADR quickly became an afterthought. It was especially stupid that they gave him his second title run, from what I can tell that served absolutely no purpose whatsoever.
> 
> Wade will be thrust into the World title picture eventually, but right now that scene is oversaturated with players. I think Orton is winning the Chamber match on Sunday, and that could lead to ether a triple threat with ADR and Ziggler, or a one on one with Ziggler. It could also involve the Big Show. I was thinking for the longest time that Big Show and Ryback would have a match just for that Shellshock moment, but they could technically feed Henry to Ryback and have a similar effect. Soooo many possibilities
> 
> you're right. Jericho and Regal at least had decent build up, but their match was probably the most forgettable on the card with the exception of the Right to Censor , European title and Women's title matches. It opened the show, but then again I don't see opening the show as being a big negative like most people. It gets the crowd going, so it's an important spot.


A lot of that 2011 stuff with Punk, Del Rio, Nash, Triple H, Awesome Truth, & Johnny Ace seems to put together in the span of 2 seconds with no definitive ending. Punk started off becoming a heel, then his angle led him to being purely the "voice of the voiceless" tweener stance. Del Rio cashed in a became champ - which got the backseat. Nash was here for some reason. Triple H was losing control of the masses with Ace being the scheming guy behind him. Miz & Truth's angle was solid, but had a weird tie in towards everything and it really wasn't even needed in the first place. With all of this going on Cena would come back into the fold, win the championship, lose it, than Del Rio would do what seems like nothing while Punk fully transformed into a face. Punker unseated Del Rio and that was that. Almost a bit of a mindfuck when you look at all of it. That's not even incorporating how Nash and Punk had zero altercations following Vengeance & Johnny Ace and Punk ended the moment Ace turned his attention on Cena.

Once again, I'm at a total loss what to expect for the Chamber match, or the World Championship picture come WrestleMania. I guess that's good. It's unpredictable and all of the scenarios except for Kane or Danielson winning do have a good chance of happening. Although, I'd be very underwhelmed if Orton came out on top to have a world championship match for WM. That's just me of course. World Championship has everyone involved meanwhile the WWE Championship is a 3 person show. Funny how that works out.

True. It did get lost in the shuffle as far as being remembered goes. I'll give WWF credit at the time though. It was collectively a nice rub for Jericho, Regal, & the Championship. Especially when you take into account the next year Regal vs RVD wasn't nearly as "big" and following that we wouldn't get another Intercontinental Championship match at WrestleMania till 2009. Not to mention it would be a total farce going only 25 seconds.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> A lot of that 2011 stuff with Punk, Del Rio, Nash, Triple H, Awesome Truth, & Johnny Ace seems to put together in the span of 2 seconds with no definitive ending. Punk started off becoming a heel, then his angle led him to being purely the "voice of the voiceless" tweener stance. Del Rio cashed in a became champ - which got the backseat. Nash was here for some reason. Triple H was losing control of the masses with Ace being the scheming guy behind him. Miz & Truth's angle was solid, but had a weird tie in towards everything and it really wasn't even needed in the first place. With all of this going on Cena would come back into the fold, win the championship, lose it, than Del Rio would do what seems like nothing while Punk fully transformed into a face. Punker unseated Del Rio and that was that. Almost a bit of a mindfuck when you look at all of it. That's not even incorporating how Nash and Punk had zero altercations following Vengeance & Johnny Ace and Punk ended the moment Ace turned his attention on Cena.
> 
> Once again, I'm at a total loss what to expect for the Chamber match, or the World Championship picture come WrestleMania. I guess that's good. It's unpredictable and all of the scenarios except for Kane or Danielson winning do have a good chance of happening. Although, I'd be very underwhelmed if Orton came out on top to have a world championship match for WM. That's just me of course. World Championship has everyone involved meanwhile the WWE Championship is a 3 person show. Funny how that works out.
> 
> True. It did get lost in the shuffle as far as being remembered goes. I'll give WWF credit at the time though. It was collectively a nice rub for Jericho, Regal, & the Championship. Especially when you take into account the next year Regal vs RVD wasn't nearly as "big" and following that we wouldn't get another Intercontinental Championship match at WrestleMania till 2009. Not to mention it would be a total farce going only 25 seconds.


That whole Punk storyline was just a giant clusterfuck fpalm They had the PERFECT opportunity to play off Punk's anti-authority shtick by turning HHH into the megalomaniacal authority figure, but instead the entire angle almost became a frottage of HHH's ego. Forget the fact that they brought back Punk prematurely just to help sell a PPV that has lost much of it's prestige in recent years. Nash's involvement could've worked had he been HHH's right hand man along with Johnny Ace, but of course his involvement turned out to be a giant waste of time. That whole fiasco annoys me because I know how big they could've made Punk at that moment in time if they set up the right situations for him. In the end, they went a different route that worked out well, but it could've worked even better if they didn't write their shows on table napkins for the better part of 2011. ugh.


Yeah, Kane and Bryan will likely cost themselves the match and feud with each other. I'd love to see Bryan in the title picture, but he'll need to shake off that comedy gimmick before that ever happens again. I'm certainly with you on the unpredictability factor, for the first time in a long time i'm left pondering about what WHC outcome for Mania. I also feel the same about the WWE title program, mainly for the reasons I listed in that rants thread. :cena


When you think about it, the last time WWE treated the Intercontinental title as a big deal at Mania was in 1994. They technically had some the champs involved in high profile feuds and matches, but it wasn't for the title (think Goldust vs Piper). I don't know why they don't put any effort in that division for their biggest show of the year. That's one of life's most trivial mysteries, but one that many wrestling fans are left scratching the heads on.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

blarg_ said:


> That whole Punk storyline was just a giant clusterfuck fpalm They had the PERFECT opportunity to play off Punk's anti-authority shtick by turning HHH into the megalomaniacal authority figure, but instead the entire angle almost became a frottage of HHH's ego. Forget the fact that they brought back Punk prematurely just to help sell a PPV that has lost much of it's prestige in recent years. Nash's involvement could've worked had he been HHH's right hand man along with Johnny Ace, but of course his involvement turned out to be a giant waste of time. That whole fiasco annoys me because I know how big they could've made Punk at that moment in time if they set up the right situations for him. In the end, they went a different route that worked out well, but it could've worked even better if they didn't write their shows on table napkins for the better part of 2011. ugh.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Kane and Bryan will likely cost themselves the match and feud with each other. I'd love to see Bryan in the title picture, but he'll need to shake off that comedy gimmick before that ever happens again. I'm certainly with you on the unpredictability factor, for the first time in a long time i'm left pondering about what WHC outcome for Mania. I also feel the same about the WWE title program, mainly for the reasons I listed in that rants thread. :cena
> ...


I always knew it left me questioning what the point of a lot of it was, only I think I did realize how baffling a lot of it was when I pointed out all of the aspects about it right now. Nash was seriously only brought in to turn on H and work with him in December. :lmao How should that have tied into a Punk angle? I can't even form anymore words on the subject now. It has left me _that_ vexed. Luckily Punk left it smelling like a rose once all was reset and he took the championship from Del Rio at Survivor Series.

I think Danielson vs Kane is a total lock. Scratch think. I know it is. I'm all for it. Danielson could win the break up and have momentum heading into one of the major championship brackets. He'll be back no matter what, it's only a matter of when. Post Team Hell No seems to be a good time for it. Still holding my breath on the Cena plan. If that comes through then nothing else for WrestleMania will matter to me. Only that stunning moment would.  _(ok, if Undertaker has a match then his too, haha)_

That is true. Years following that the championship being at the show meant something, but it wasn't at the level of WrestleMania 10 or past years. It went from near main event to upper midcard to eventual midcard status. Now it's nearly at lower midcard status on an event of WrestleMania. It is confusing to think they use their IC champ for WM in a big match, but non-title situations. I think it was a contradictory type of booking. They wanted to use their champ in strong fashion...but in programs that were completely unrelated to the gold itself. Goldust vs Piper. Orton vs Foley. Shelton in Money in the Bank x2. Umaga vs Lashley. Jericho for Money in the Bank. (it would have been Jeff Hardy so either way it fits) Drew McIntyre for Money in the Bank & finally Wade Barrett as the head of The Corre leading his troops into battle at 27. The champ is always used, however it is seemingly NEVER for the championship anymore. I haven't tried to figure it out. You almost can't.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I always knew it left me questioning what the point of a lot of it was, only I think I did realize how baffling a lot of it was when I pointed out all of the aspects about it right now. Nash was seriously only brought in to turn on H and work with him in December. :lmao How should that have tied into a Punk angle? I can't even form anymore words on the subject now. It has left me _that_ vexed. Luckily Punk left it smelling like a rose once all was reset and he took the championship from Del Rio at Survivor Series.
> 
> I think Danielson vs Kane is a total lock. Scratch think. I know it is. I'm all for it. Danielson could win the break up and have momentum heading into one of the major championship brackets. He'll be back no matter what, it's only a matter of when. Post Team Hell No seems to be a good time for it. Still holding my breath on the Cena plan. If that comes through then nothing else for WrestleMania will matter to me. Only that stunning moment would.  _(ok, if Undertaker has a match then his too, haha)_
> 
> That is true. Years following that the championship being at the show meant something, but it wasn't at the level of WrestleMania 10 or past years. It went from near main event to upper midcard to eventual midcard status. Now it's nearly at lower midcard status on an event of WrestleMania. It is confusing to think they use their IC champ for WM in a big match, but non-title situations. I think it was a contradictory type of booking. They wanted to use their champ in strong fashion...but in programs that were completely unrelated to the gold itself. Goldust vs Piper. Orton vs Foley. Shelton in Money in the Bank x2. Umaga vs Lashley. Jericho for Money in the Bank. (it would have been Jeff Hardy so either way it fits) Drew McIntyre for Money in the Bank & finally Wade Barrett as the head of The Corre leading his troops into battle at 27. The champ is always used, however it is seemingly NEVER for the championship anymore. I haven't tried to figure it out. You almost can't.


Punk was on cruise control for the better part of that year leading into the next one. Seemed like they kept the title on him as a way to make up for not having anything left for him out of that initial storyline. I honestly think that they were writing on a dime, and didn't have a clue what the end result would be. For all intents and purposes, they wrote themselves into a rut. Him taking the title from ADR hardly felt like an accomplishement, more like an inevitability.

The Cena thing would certainly overshadow everything that night, including everything that has happened this year. It would also give WWE loads of material to play off of for years to come if done right. I really think that if they don't pull the trigger now, it'll be their biggest mistake since the XFL (ok, maybe not THAT big)

Well, I think the Goldust situation is unique, they initially had Razor and Goldust planned, but Razor backed out of that feud because of the homosexual implications. Piper was basically his fill in, and they certainly weren't going to throw the Intercontinental belt on him when he wasn't even an active competitor. From there, I just think that the WWE knew they wouldn't match classics like Steamboat/Savage and Razor/HBK which became the standard bearer, so they just stopped trying. They devalued the belt so much that even attempting to have it taken seriously at Mania would result in an embarassement. They would need to rebuild it's prestige from the ground up which is an investement, but right now it's not a priority of theirs unfortunately


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys treat this place like some kind of wrestling forum.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So much wrestling talk. Almost makes me want to read everything and join.

Almost. Too tired, and I'm lazy by nature.*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

tbhayley, after reading about the IOC dropping Wrestling from the Olympics, it reminded me that the sport even existed. #standupforwrasslin'.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Saw a bit on Wrestling being dropped from the Olympics while I was watching Pardon The Interruption. Terrible turn of events. 

Badminton is left though. Badminton as an Olympic sport. Yeah.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, you know, must make way for more important things.. like Rugby and Golf.



There's still hope for us though, they might end up adding Pankration soon which was actually rumored for a while.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Well, to be fair, rugby and golf have international fan bases and pro leagues, while badminton is hugely popular in parts of Asia. They did have a scandal at the London games, though.... :hmm:

I don't much like the idea of sports with high participation and relativity low entrance and training costs being cut, and that includes wrestling. A lot of the IOC member nations can't afford the likes of sailing, equestrian, gymnastics and swimming, let alone a new addition like golf.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pankration? Well, that would soften the blow.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Well, to be fair, rugby and golf have international fan bases and pro leagues, while badminton is hugely popular in parts of Asia. They did have a scandal at the London games, though.... :hmm:
> 
> I don't much like the idea of sports with high participation and relativity low entrance and training costs being cut, and that includes wrestling. A lot of the IOC member nations can't afford the likes of sailing, equestrian, gymnastics and swimming, let alone a new addition like golf.


If the Title IX Amendment didn't already do it's part in hurting Collegiate Wrestling, this only makes it worse. The UFC is especially affected by this since Amateur Wrestlers see MMA as a fallback to their Olympic aspirations. As a big fan of both MMA and Pro Wrestling, I think this sucks big time. Media outlets barely covered the news too.

Yeah the IOC will be spending a shitload on the addition of Golf, but it's a huge draw domestically so i'm sure they'll make that back in no time.

but hey, you know, it could always be worse. I have more faith in the IOC's economic savviness than the Dutch: http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-08-30/lifestyle/29998774_1_dutch-journalist-plan-project


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh god *BULLY*, wtf is wrong with that smilie in your CP. 



>


I don't wanna go to sleep now. Looks like a distorted clown. :vettel



Spoiler: Some more Rahp


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What a beautiful rep you got from me


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Remind me when your page runs out of red, NeyNey.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cut it out, joe :side:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> Remind me when your page runs out of red, NeyNey.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

NeyNey said:


>


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

[HIDE="MOZMOZMOZ"]















[/HIDE]


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A rep comment from myself mentioning Hayley? I never would have guessed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing trumps tri-force Gaga.

Best cover that magazine ever had.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She cures cancer, tbh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: rep















Pokemon pushed Evos hot girl rep off the page enaldo


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems like 777 has been going through some of that Post-traumatic Duck Hunt Disorder too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would have repped Lance Storm w/ the PokeMon anime lyrics in caps lock if I didn't need to spread. I'll keep it mind for whenever


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> Seems like 777 has been going through some of that Post-traumatic Duck Hunt Disorder too.


Thankfully, my psychiatrist worked wonders.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She cures cancer, tbh.


FACT


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Newest contraversy:










REP WARS FTW


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn, what did you do to get Pyro to red you, me and him have had some heated discussion's but he's never redded me.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I negged him first.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CZW CAN'T BE CONSIDERED WRESTLING, AMIRITE?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> I negged him first.


Oh yeah. That'll do it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> CZW CAN'T BE CONSIDERED WRESTLING, AMIRITE?


BUNCH OF WAL-MART HACKS JUMPIN ON A TRAMPOLINE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FAT OUTTA SHAPE HICKS.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I once got some red from Pyro for posting negatively about Ambrose. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the best way to get red from him. Dude has a huge hard on for Ambrose.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I once got some red from Pyro for posting negatively about Ambrose. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the best way to get red from him. Dude has a huge hard on for Ambrose.


Funny, you got a hard on for Ryback.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> for posting negatively about Ambrose.


*slips over disposable gloves*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> Funny, you got a hard on for Ryback.


You do know that's a joke, right?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You do know that's a joke, right?


Is it though? I know I had :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

coming online today and getting THIS surprise makes everything in life worth it.

fucking WABAK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I once got some red from Pyro for posting negatively about Ambrose. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the best way to get red from him. Dude has a huge hard on for Ambrose.


Really? If he red reps based on hard-ons for somebody, I would have a page full of red based on every post I make about CM Punk. This caught me by surprise. I have only gotten repped once by him and the color was green. Green repped him a few times when we are on the rare occasion of agreeing (mainly Ziggler). Never shared any reds with him, not even when he spouts his nonsensical ignorance about Randy Orton or I call him a comedian whenever after he posts routine posts about how Barrett will never become World Champion.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've only got one red rep from Tyrion. To be honest, I did deserve it lol. I winded him up by making a joke about Punk not main eventing WM this year and that was enough for him to red rep me.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Pyro gave me red rep for stretching the page on a thread when I posted a pic on this forum. I guess this is proof he doesn't just red rep people for talking about his favorites.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

i've received rep from Pyro before. all green. feels okay.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Really? If he red reps based on hard-ons for somebody, I would have a page full of red based on every post I make about CM Punk. This caught me by surprise. I have only gotten repped once by him and the color was green. Green repped him a few times when we are on the rare occasion of agreeing (mainly Ziggler). Never shared any reds with him, not even when he spouts his nonsensical ignorance about Randy Orton or I call him a comedian whenever after he posts routine posts about how Barrett will never become World Champion.


I've seen some other people say they got red from him for something they wrote about Ambrose, so maybe he just likes Ambrose a lot more than Punk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've only ever been greened by Pyro. Usually for a pro Alex Riley comment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alex Riley is the MAN.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

When he's not sandbagging.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got green rep from him once or twice, too. IDK, I think you're more likely to get red if you say something bad about Ambrose.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When he's not sandbagging.


Yeah, but you mark for Jack Swagger so your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When he's not sandbagging.


Jack didn't leave that looking good himself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Yeah, but you mark for Jack Swagger so your opinion doesn't count.


Swagger lifts, yo, Riley right off the mat.

:jordan


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Many pictures = Looong rep page










































Evo always delivers the goods


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

NAITO REP. Don't even remember that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao
> 
> NAITO REP. Don't even remember that.


That rep message made me legit LOL, because I pictured it in my head.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I wasn't lying when I made that rep. It IS hard to type while doing such a taunt.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

im new but the rock marks hate me already


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock316's got your number


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember when my rep page took hits like that, especially around the era of JoMo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rock316AE needs to get a life.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

:lmao the first ever red rep i've ever gotten on here was from Rock316AE for saying something negative about the Rock. It wasn't even a complete bashing on my part, I actually tried my best to stay objective.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a ****** you are. Your gimmick sucks and nobody likes you.










Oh, not you Dwayne. You have to stay around and make :vince2 some money because
he doesn't know any other way how. I was talking to that ******, Rock316AE.

Oh, and why do you have Austin's great catch phrase with The Rock's shit in your user name, ******?

WHAT :austin were you thinking?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Everytime Punk marks have a 'quiet word'... I feel this music...


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

how do you post your rep


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kendoo said:


> how do you post your rep


Just go to your user cp, located on the right of your screen, then hold alt and press F4. 

Then copy the image url then insert image and paste.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like roadkill caused quite a stir in the Ratings thread.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

sick and tired of being red repped. starting today, things will change and those who red rep me will suffer



blarg_ said:


> :lmao the first ever red rep i've ever gotten on here was from Rock316AE for saying something negative about the Rock. It wasn't even a complete bashing on my part, I actually tried my best to stay objective.


So? You probably posted something stupid. Rock316AE is one of the best posters on this forum.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Rock316AE is one of the best posters on this forum.


 Agree.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> sick and tired of being red repped. starting today, things will change and those who red rep me will suffer
> 
> 
> 
> So? You probably posted something stupid. Rock316AE is one of the best posters on this forum.


Maybe, maybe not. Guess you'll never know eh.


As far as his posts go, I don't have a problem with him personally and never claimed that I did. Then again, I don't visit the Wrasslin' sections as much as I used to, so I have no clue what he's up to these days. the rep thing was back in 2011.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's a complete shit gimmick poster. He's TERRIBLE. What the fuck are you guys on?


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> sick and tired of being red repped. starting today, things will change and those who red rep me will suffer
> 
> 
> 
> So? You probably posted something stupid. Rock316AE is one of the best posters on this forum.


I posted about six months ago that I felt the rock wasn't as good as he was in the A.E. and he red repped me. You and him are blind marks.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> I posted about six months ago that I felt the rock wasn't as good as he was in the A.E. and he red repped me. You and him are blind marks.


"im new but the rock marks hate me already"

Nice job on exposing yourself as a troll. Nothing you say will ever be taken seriously.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> "im new but the rock marks hate me already"
> 
> Nice job on exposing yourself as a troll. Nothing you say will ever be taken seriously.


Well just because a couple of blind marks hate me because I dont like a 40 year old steroid abusing Samoan who get gassed in under 15 minutes and has pictures of himself in a tutu on the internet taking the WWE championship from a 35 year old Straight Edge Punk Rocker from my home town who put on an hour long iron man match with my favorite Wrestler in the world. Dosn't make me a troll.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike Hero said:


> Well just because a couple of blind marks hate me because I dont like a 40 year old steroid abusing Samoan who get gassed in under 15 minutes and has pictures of himself in a tutu on the internet taking the WWE championship from a 35 year old Straight Edge Punk Rocker from my home town who put on an hour long iron man match with my favorite Wrestler in the world. Dosn't make me a troll.


I don't even like the Rock but nothing like being stupid enough to use scenes from a fucking kids movie to get a point across. He's a fucking actor. If you were getting paid millions, you'd throw on a fucking tutu as well.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> Well just because a couple of blind marks hate me because I dont like a 40 year old steroid abusing Samoan who get gassed in under 15 minutes and has pictures of himself in a tutu on the internet taking the WWE championship from a 35 year old Straight Edge Punk Rocker from my home town who put on an hour long iron man match with my favorite Wrestler in the world. Dosn't make me a troll.


No, but the fact that you post retarded shit in order to piss people off does make you a troll.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ROCK316AE can be unbiased, I saw him praise Punk's first in ring promo with the rock, saying it was good. He'll give credit where credit's due.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Toxic Avenger wore a tutu. No fucks given.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: BLACK LIPS, PALE EYES, CYANIDE SWEET TOOTH SUICIDE, SHE'S A KILLER, SHE'S MY, CYANIDE SWEET TOOTH SUICIDE


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Lol, looking through all these pages and seeing people's rep, I realise just how rarely I actually rep anyone, and when I do it's all the same people .


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, Kobra doesn't give up.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm on everyone's rep page :lol


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

nvm


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Big Z said:


> Lol, looking through all these pages and seeing people's rep, I realise just how rarely I actually rep anyone, and when I do it's all the same people .


the old pals act


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> No, but the fact that you post retarded shit in order to piss people off does make you a troll.


Coming from your mouth this statement just feels kinda odd


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

There was a red rep in there somewhere but it was from a guy on my ignore list, so you can't see it anymore.



Spoiler: Rep Image















Hanoi Cheyenne gets mega-props for the Tom Waits lyrics.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Damn, Kobra doesn't give up.





Spoiler: Juxtaposition














That's 17 now, btw.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is the photo DualShock posted on my last neg rep from him. I wonder how long he google searched for the perfect picture of a dude's package. 



Spoiler: Large photo, moderate package.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kobra probably got raped by a mlp fan.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Asenath said:


> This is the photo DualShock posted on my last neg rep from him. I wonder how long he google searched for the perfect picture of a dude's package.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large photo, moderate package.


LOL if there is something on the internet you can find in a second it's pictures of big boobs, asses and crotches, sex sells. Step outside your bubble and be free


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AVRO gave me the big lady pointing at me rep. Loved it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

My dream was for everyone to rep it back and submit one whole page of fat friendly black lady. It's already been destroyed as I've already got rep in between now haha.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

AVRO if you see this I love you for that picture you put in my rep <3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought I did something special to earn the big black lady rep.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It was all a lie. I've used you and I feel ashamed.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll attempt something similar, but with this gif instead










and see if it produces similar results.

FROOT AND AVRO DO SCIENCE


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I got the overweight black lady rep as well, and then I AdBlocked it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AVRO said:


> It was all a lie. I've used you and I feel ashamed.


WHORE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AVRO said:


> It was all a lie. I've used you and I feel ashamed.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> I got the overweight black lady rep as well, and then I AdBlocked it.


By the way, I have received not one royalty cheque for







. Get your lawyer, I got mine...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Be sure not to have a pow-wow without Jackie.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who told you to rub the motherfuckin' balm on?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Somebody just got lawyered. :drake2


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I also thought I was special for the black lady, when froot left me his I knew it wasn't just for me.

it's safe to say my heart is broken


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

can you send and embed youtube videos in rep comments? this is perfect for a red rep:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I know what'll cheer you up though.



Spoiler


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She screams positivity.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Her face/body language says "you just keep doing you, baby."

And that makes me feel all fuzzy inside.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

AVRO said:


> I know what'll cheer you up though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So that's why you haven't been making many sigs lately, you've been too busy cutting out fat chicks.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

No need for cutting: http://gapersblock.com/ac/Erica 40.jpg eyton 

And it's been hard ever since Mike took over the graphics forum.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

AVRO said:


> No need for cutting: http://gapersblock.com/ac/Erica 40.jpg eyton
> 
> And it's been hard ever since Mike took over the graphics forum.


Mike Hero: GFX Poster of the Year 2013-Eternity.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Catalanotto seems not to like me


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like Cat doesnt like you Mike Hero.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd be concerned for his health if Rock316AE didn't red rep me at least twice a week. At this point, I don't even think he reads my posts. Choke2Death, too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't worry, she'll accept you eventually. Maybe. Also, use spoiler tags next time. @Mike Hero



Spoiler: rep


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol I never get images like that when I get rep. :datass :ass I must be hanging in wrong crowd.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I'd be concerned for his health if Rock316AE didn't red rep me at least twice a week. At this point, I don't even think he reads my posts. Choke2Death, too.


He red repped for going on like he most anti rock rant ever I bascially compared the rock to david Arquette.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL at Avro's quote in your sig. Could totally take that out of context.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Spoiler: REP


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Spoiler: pics


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

So much for the Danger Mouse jizz pic I repped Bully with.

I am 12 and cannot image host. :morgan


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The Hulkster still sucks dick :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd pay for Punk vs Hogan.

Brother.


----------

